# I love this handy little timer app from one of our members here



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RIDESHARE TIMER is a cool little app... you turn it on, set its transparencey and place it wherever you want on your screen... then double tap it and it will count-down from whatever time you have in the settings. It actually has two timers. I've got the first timer set to 5min... and tap it when I accept a ride... and then once again when I arrive for a pick-up.

Using it let's me know when I'm getting paid for a cancellation or no-show.

The timer floats on top of others apps, so is always visible... which is great, except that no matter where I place it on the screen, it seems the next thing I need to tap is right in the same spot!

Nice job serving the needs of the community, ReviTULize !
It's in the Play store - and I think Amazon as well... don't know about ios.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the kind remarks Michael - Cleveland

I use it every time I drive. We have a new feature that will allow you to send a text when you start the commute timer...optional, of course.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks Michael - Cleveland
> 
> I use it every time I drive. We have a new feature that will allow you to send a text when you start the commute timer...optional, of course.


I use Android devices, but can you update us on the status of an iOS version since so many drivers use iPhones?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It's basically a limitation of iOS. Android is open-source & is open to the creativity of developers. Apple(while intuitive) tells you what you can/can't do on it...even though it's YOUR device. Apple does not allow any type of apps or widgets to "float" on the screen. We are looking at ways to do it that is still easy to use. What's great about Rideshare Timer(for me), is that a simple double-tap does everything for me & no need to do anything else on the phone. I would want the same simplicity for iOS.

I would like to integrate with Uber' API and have a timer start automatically when you arrive; but Uber will not let you sell the app if it's integrated. They also will not allow any apps that increase cancels. Quite honestly...Uber is a shady company and I would be VERY hesitant to get involved in any sort of business contract or relationship with them.
I tried using iPhone when I first started, but Androids UberPartner app is far superior to iPhone's. As you approach each pickup, you can actually see the buildings and know exactly what house they were in when they requested. Last time I used iPhone, it did not do this.

Switch to Android!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I had a pax yesterday and was showing her how to set the pin to her preceise desired pick-up location... on her iPhone. I couldn't believe that the maps didn't display the buildings in the complex the way they are displayed on my Android devices. I had no idea the devices used maps so differently. I guess I have to stop telling riders that they can set a precise pickup location. bummer


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I had a pax yesterday and was showing her how to set the pin to her preceise desired pick-up location... on her iPhone. I couldn't believe that the maps didn't display the buildings in the complex the way they are displayed on my Android devices. I had no idea the devices used maps so differently. I guess I have to stop telling riders that they can set a precise pickup location. bummer


I know...right?
When I am a passenger, I can pretty much guess what type of device my driver uses, based on where they park to pick me up. Almost 100% of the time, drivers that pull right up in front of my house are Android users. iPhone drivers will creep around on my street, looking for me.


----------

